# JFK Airtrain First Day Of Operations



## AlanB

Well at long last the JFK Airtrain opened for business today at 2:00 PM. For the first day, until midnight tonight, they were offering free rides. So I decided to take advantage of their generosity. I setout from midtown Manhattan on a Far Rockaway bound A train.

Upon arrival at the Howard Beach station, one finds a very seamless transfer from the subway to the upper level and the JFK Airtrain station. Escalators and elevators await arriving passengers from both subway platforms at the Howard Beach station. The new upper level is sleek and modern and under normal circumstances, one simply swipes your MetroCard and the five-dollar fare is deducted at the turnstiles that separate the subway concourse from the Airtrain concourse. There are plenty of Metrocard machines, along with a staffed window to pay at, should you need to increase the amount of money on your Metrocard.

Once on board the automated two-car train, you are quickly and quietly whisked from station to station. The first stop on this loop is Station B (Lefferts Blvd) and the long-term parking lots. Station A was the Howard Beach station. Shortly after leaving Station B, the train storage area and shops are passed on the left side of the train.

Moving on, just prior to the next station, this line is joined by the line from Jamaica. Trains from both lines stop at Station C (Federal Circle). Here one can find hotel shuttles & rental cars. From here we proceed to the airport terminals themselves.

The trains from Jamaica and Howard Beach run around an outer loop counter-clockwise, while a terminals only train runs clockwise around the inner loop. Anyone only wishing to move from one terminal to another can use the less crowded inner loop, which only runs (at least right now) with one-car trains. All trains make stops at all terminals. Terminals 1, 4, and 7 have their own stations, while terminals 2 & 3 share a station, as do terminals 5 & 6, and 8 & 9.

After making the loop, I disembarked when the train returned to Station C. Station C by the way is a split level station, with inbound cars stopping on the uppermost level, while outbound trains stop at the middle level. The lower level of course leads to the hotel shuttles and the rental cars.

Aside from wanting to see the inside of this station, I needed to detrain here if I wished to go to the Jamaica station. The train that I had been on would be returning to Station A/Howard Beach from here. After exploring this station for a few minutes, I then boarded an inbound train from Jamaica, so I could run around the airport a second time.

After the two tracks return to the same level upon leaving this station, they gradually descend into a short tunnel under a few airport roads. This is the system’s only tunnel. As we exit the tunnel and once again climb above grade level there are a few switches that connect to a short track. This short track in turn then connects to the inner loop, to allow trains to be added and taken off the inner loop.

I once again rode around the terminal loop and returned to Station C a second time. This time however I remained on the train for the run out to Jamaica. Shortly after leaving this station the train reaches the Van Wyck Expressway, where the tracks run on an elevated structure in the center median of the highway. At 4:30 PM, the Van Wyck was of course the typical parking lot that it is during rush hour. I of course was streaking by all the stopped cars & trucks at close to 50 MPH.

Less than 10 minutes later, the train was slowing for the curve into the Jamaica station. This station without a doubt is the crown jewel in the system. A huge glass wall of windows three stories high is at one end of the station. There is a direct connection to the LIRR via an elevated walkway that connects to one of the LIRR’s overhead walkways. At present though, one must go outside to connect to the subway. Hopefully this will be fixed soon, as with today rain, I for one would not want to have to lug my luggage out in the rain to connect.

Again Metrocard machines abound here, so that passengers can pay their fare for the Airtrain. There is also a LIRR ticket machine here for those wishing to take the LIRR home.

A short ride on the E train with a connection to the #7 train, and I was back home. Total cost to me for today $4.00 thanks to the free ride on the Airtrain. Starting tomorrow this same ride will cost 14 bucks.

A few other observations: The cars are roomy, brightly lit, and there are some seats. There is no doubt however that they were designed by and large for standees though. There are a few places that one can put luggage if you like, but most people seemed to keep their bags at their feet. The trains were quite busy today, in part due to a fair number of railfans, like myself. There was however a fair amount of passengers that were obviously headed to a plane, as they were loaded down with suitcases.

Since the system is automated, there are no signals to control spacing of trains. There are however dwarf sized signals at the switches, but they are not typical RR signals at all. While each signal consists of three aspects, like the typical subway signals, the lights are not red, green, & yellow. Instead the top two aspects display a white arrow indicating the direction that the switch is set for. The bottom aspect is red to indicate that either the switch is in motion or it is not safe to proceed for other reasons.

This signaling permits one of the bigger oddities that I found on the system. When I boarded at Station A, there were two trains in the station. I boarded the train on the left, since it was less crowded than the train on the right. The train on the right however would be the first to leave. As the trains leave the station there is a typical X crossover between the two tracks. Unlike a typical interlock though, which would require both the left and the right switches to operate together, the Airtrain does not have this requirement.

I could clearly see the that the switch in front of my train was set to reverse, so that my train would crossover to the outbound track, even though it’s counterpart was still in the normal position. Not only was the counterpart switch set to norm; it was busy handling the other outbound train. So our signal was showing a red aspect. Once the other train had cleared the counterpart, and placed a little distance between my train, we were allowed to proceed.


----------



## tp49

Thanks for the report, I was hoping someone would be taking a test run on the airtrain before I eventually try it next time I head East. I have a couple of questions though. First how many LIRR ticket machines were there at the Jamaica terminal, was it only one or were there more? Second, I remember during the testing phase the trains did have an operator on board even though they are automated did you notice any operators on board? Last, about how long does it take for the train to make the complete loop of the terminals and does it run 24 hours a day?


----------



## Amfleet

Sounds like an interesting system. Nice report.  My only question is is how similar is the JFK Airtrain to the monorail that runs from Newark Airport to the NEC?


----------



## AlanB

Amfleet said:


> Sounds like an interesting system. Nice report.  My only question is is how similar is the JFK Airtrain to the monorail that runs from Newark Airport to the NEC?


Well they both serve airports, they are both automated (no operators), they both cost 5 bucks to ride one way, and they both share the name "_Airtrain_". But that's where the similarities end.

Newark's Airtrain is a true monorail, running on rubber tires, on an elevated concrete beam.

JFK's Airtrain is a light-rail system, which while largely elevated, still runs on metal RR tracks much like any other train. In fact the cars, with some modifications to the third rail power, could actually run on the NYC subway system. Of course the train would be too short, since I believe that they can only couple a maximum of three cars together.

Certainly that's the max number of cars that the Airtrain stations can handle. Whereas the NYC subway system by and large runs 10-car trains, although there are few lines that run shorter trains and one line that uses 11 cars.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> Thanks for the report, I was hoping someone would be taking a test run on the airtrain before I eventually try it next time I head East.  I have a couple of questions though.  First how many LIRR ticket machines were there at the Jamaica terminal, was it only one or were there more?  Second, I remember during the testing phase the trains did have an operator on board even though they are automated did you notice any operators on board?  Last, about how long does it take for the train to make the complete loop of the terminals and does it run 24 hours a day?


So many questions, so many answers. :lol: 

If memory serves, I think that there was only 1 LIRR ticket machine and it was a Day Ticket machine.

No operators on board any of the trains that I rode today. However there were plenty of employee's wandering around the stations and the trains. In addition I did witness two employees opening one of the control panels in the rear of the car that I rode from Howard Beach.

They jumped on at one of the terminals, opened the panel, and then about 4 stops later had closed it and detrained. I have no idea what they were doing or why, and did not walk back to see, since I didn't want to loose my place at the railfan window. 

According to the literature, a complete loop of the terminals on the inner-loop takes 8 minutes. I did not ride this loop today, although at present weather permitting I will ride it this Sunday during a mini OTOL fest. I would guess that riding the outer loop should in theory take about a minute less, since it's not a complete loop. I didn't however time it, as I was having too much fun riding around the airport.

From Station A to terminal 1 is supposed to take 8 minutes, then return from terminal 1 to Station A is supposed to take 16 minutes. The same times also apply between Jamaica (Station D) and terminal 1.

With possible exceptions for maintenance, the train is supposed to run 24/7 to all stations. Train frequencies however drop from 4-8 minutes during the day (6 AM - 11 PM) to every 12 minutes at night (11 PM - 6 AM).

For more details, including a map of the system, you can click here. Please note you must have Adobe Acrobat installed to view the above link.


----------



## Viewliner

Alan, thanks for the report. My one question is which "Airtrain" system has the better setup (or pros/cons of each systems) in your opinion?

I've ridden the Newark Airport Monorail, but that was before it was extended to the Amtrak/NJ Transit station. I would love to ride it again sometime using the station, as well as the JFK Airtrain. If only I didn't have school yesternday. :angry: :lol:


----------



## tp49

Alan, thanks for the answers to my questions. I am planning a possible trip back east sometime in the first quarter next year and just checking my transit options from JFK to the LIRR. I was mostly concerned with having to go from the Airtrain station back to the main Jamaica station to buy tickets then back up to the platform to catch a train. This would be a problem if the connection was tight to do all that running around so I'm glad to see they have a TVM in the Airtrain terminal. Hopefully the Airtrain will be successful.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> Alan, thanks for the answers to my questions. I am planning a possible trip back east sometime in the first quarter next year and just checking my transit options from JFK to the LIRR. I was mostly concerned with having to go from the Airtrain station back to the main Jamaica station to buy tickets then back up to the platform to catch a train. This would be a problem if the connection was tight to do all that running around so I'm glad to see they have a TVM in the Airtrain terminal. Hopefully the Airtrain will be successful.


Well as long as you don't have a sudden urge to buy a monthly or 10-trip pass from the Airtrain's TVM, then you'll be fine. :lol: 

There will be no need to run into the main station for a day ticket.


----------



## AlanB

Viewliner said:


> Alan, thanks for the report. My one question is which "Airtrain" system has the better setup (or pros/cons of each systems) in your opinion?
> I've ridden the Newark Airport Monorail, but that was before it was extended to the Amtrak/NJ Transit station. I would love to ride it again sometime using the station, as well as the JFK Airtrain. If only I didn't have school yesternday. :angry: :lol:


That's kind of a tough question. In some sense, I guess that I would have to say that JFK has the better setup. JFK has two different connections to train service outside of the airport. One connection serves both the subway and the LIRR, while the other serves only a subway.

I also like the inner loop idea, which helps to provide more frequent service between terminals.

On the other hand, I think that JFk missed the boat on two accounts. First, I think that a monorail would have been a better choice than light rail. Secondly, they should not have stopped at Jamaica. Yes there should be a stop there, but the train should have kept going from there. They should have connected it to LaGuardia Airport and placed the terminus at a station in Manhattan.

Either that, or instead of using either monorail or light rail technology, they should have simply connected into the NYC Subway system at both Jamaica and Howard Beach. This would have provided a one seat ride between Manhattan and the airport.

Newark's advantage is better technology, namely the monorail, and the connection to Amtrak's Northeast Corridor.


----------



## tp49

A monorail would have been nice for the JFK Airtrain. However, I have to disagree regarding connecting Airtrain to LaGuardia. The reasoning is this there really is not enough transfer traffic between JFK and LGA to warrant it. While sitting in traffic on the Van Wyck is never any fun unless American, Delta or United Airlines were going to kick in significant money being that those airlines might be the only ones with any need for it with the former two more than United.

Also for the most part the majority of the traffic at JFK serves International and Transcontinental services, while LGA is more the domestic airport for NYC, and with LGA being considerably closer to Manhattan (the main destination for traffic there) it would make more sense to possibly extend the N Train to serve LGA (as has been proposed in the past) or to have a monorail heading to Shea Stadium or Woodside, where one could then catch either the 7 or the LIRR. Thus due to the few cross airport connections an Airtrain between JFK and LGA would not cost effective.

Also consider that the EWR monorail serving the Newark Airport NEC/NJT station is also a two seat ride to NYP, and I am sure there will be a draw for Long Islanders to take the LIRR to get to JFK now that it is a feasable option. Thus at least for now I would rate both equally.


----------



## AlanB

Tom,

I wasn't concerned with cross traffic between the two airports, although there is indeed some. It's simply cost effective, again assuming that a monorail had been used, to hook into LGA as the monorail ran up the Van Wyck/Grand Central Pkwy on it's way into Manhattan.

In fact that was the original plan years ago when the PA first started talking about airport service. The nimby's along the Van Wyck however managed to squash that plan. They thought that they had won the war, instead they only won a battle. They lost the war five years later when the light rail version of the Airtrain plan passed, despite their opposition.

I'm betting that some of them are now wishing that they hadn't killed the monorail, as it's much quieter than the train. Additionally the monorail's construction would have had far less impact on the community, than the train's construction.

By the way, there would have been no need for the airlines to kick-in any money, as the original monorail plan would have been funded in the same manner as the current airtrain was, through those passenger PFC's.


----------



## tp49

Alan,

I was presenting one of the arguments brought up on one of the aviation boards I belong to where one of the arguments against extending airtrain to LGA was the lack of cross traffic between the airports, and the possibility of the airlines contributing came about because we were unsure whether this would exceed the scope of PFC's. Some of us believe it did based on the two airports. To be honest I am just happy to see some type of internal transit system between the terminals

However, if there is anyone to blame for the poor public transit connection to JFK and LGA it's Robert Moses because the best alternative would have been to run either the LIRR or subway into the central terminal area at JFK much in the way it is at PHL or witht he BART extension at SFO where things could be neatly integrated. However Moses opted for the automobile over transit.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> Alan,
> I was presenting one of the arguments brought up on one of the aviation boards I belong to where one of the arguments against extending airtrain to LGA was the lack of cross traffic between the airports, and the possibility of the airlines contributing came about because we were unsure whether this would exceed the scope of PFC's. Some of us believe it did based on the two airports. To be honest I am just happy to see some type of internal transit system between the terminals


Ah, I understand that.  However, I do believe that there is nonetheless some cross traffic. Is it enough to warrant a connection? Doubtful, unless as I mentioned, the train/monorail connection then continued on to Manhattan.

As for the PFC's, while I can't say with certainty that the FAA might have objected, the original monorail plan did call for the entire project to be paid for by PFC's at both airports.

Now with regard to JFK, there is no doubt that the need for inter-terminal connections is much greater than it is at LGA. LGA is far more compact, and frankly all terminals are within walking distance from one another. Yes some might consider it to be a hike, but by comparison to the distances at JFK, LGA is a walk in the park.

Therefore I also agree with you, that having any type of internal transit system at JFK is a welcome sight. 



> However, if there is anyone to blame for the poor public transit connection to JFK and LGA it's Robert Moses because the best alternative would have been to run either the LIRR or subway into the central terminal area at JFK much in the way it is at PHL or witht he BART extension at SFO where things could be neatly integrated.  However Moses opted for the automobile over transit.


Yeah, Robert was largely anti-transit unless it had rubber tires. In fact, as this article from the Queens Chronicle suggests, Robert Moses actually killed the very first proposal made back around the time of World War II. :angry:


----------



## AlanB

Apparently things were not quite as smooth on opening day as I encountered and reported on above.



> Just hours after its high-profile debut, the AirTrain system had to be shut down by the Port Authority for two hours Wednesday night because platform doors failed to open and trapped passengers in their trains.


The full story from the NY Times.


----------



## AlanB

And now for some pictures of the Airtrain. My apologies for the interference and blurring in some of the photos due to the raindrops on the windows.







Airtrain Station A looms over the A train's Howard Beach station. The tracks lead to the Rockaways.






Interior of Airtrain car as it sits at Station A.






Train from Howard Beach aproaching Station C on the upper level. Tracks straight ahead lead to Station D (Jamaica).






Interior shot of the upper level of Station C. Passengers headed for the terminals can be seen entering the car on the right.






An inner loop train passes us as we approach the station for Terminal 4.






Approaching the station for Terminal 9.


----------



## AlanB

Entering the tunnel heading for Station C from Terminal 9.






Running down the Van Wyck Expressway in the rain, while rush hour traffic sits below in the typical rush hour parking lot.






Approaching Station D, Jamaica, with the Long Island RR Jamaica station to the left.






Turnstiles guard the entrance to Station D.






Riding the escalator down to street level, while the glass wall looms in front.

My thanks to On Track On Line for hosting the photos, along with a longer and more enhanced trip report that can be found here.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Thanks for the Report.


----------

